# Garage Project Wireless IPA yeast?



## eldertaco (28/4/16)

Anybody know which Brett is used in Garage Project Wireless IPA? Any idea if it is the non-brett brett (WLP644) or one of the other ones? Would like to make a beer with similar yeast characteristics. (tropical like, and not a whole lotta funk).

I realise that it's a 100% brett fermented beer so maybe that's enough for any of the brett yeasts to not produce too much funk?


----------



## eldertaco (18/8/16)

Hah, must have had a brainfart when I posted this. The beer is actually 8 Wired Wireless IPA. Had a chance to ask one of their brewers a few months back during GBW and he said it's clausenii.


----------



## HopAssault (18/8/16)

eldertaco said:


> Hah, must have had a brainfart when I posted this. The beer is actually 8 Wired Wireless IPA. Had a chance to ask one of their brewers a few months back during GBW and he said it's clausenii.


B. Clausenii is a good choice, tonnes of overripe fruit character going on. I've had good results with wlp644 for the pseudo-Brett characteristics in 100% Brett fermentations. My last Brett ipa I used the yeast bay's amalgamation and it was great, if y can get your hands on it I highly recommend it.


----------

